# traditional local dishes



## sam1978

Hi guys! 
Could you please tell me how "Traditional local dishes" is in your languges?
Thank you in advance! 

Italian: Prodotti/piatti tipici locali.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: traditionele streekgerechten.
[streek = region(al); gerechten = dishes]

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese:

伝統の郷土料理
dentō-no kyōdo ryōri
[kyōdo = region(al); ryōri = dishes]

[Hat's off to Frank for concocting a perfect format.  ]


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish:

paikallisia perinneruokia
 [paikallisia = local; perinne = tradition; ruokia = dishes]


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:

מנות מקומיות מסורתיות - manot mekomiot masortiot
[manot - dishes; mekomiot - local; masortiot - traditional]


----------



## Zsanna

in Hungarian:

hagyományos helyi ételek 
(the translation follows the English word order)


----------



## sokol

In German:

*Traditionelle Gerichte*

Literally this is "traditional dishes" only in English; there's no need to add "local" in German, this version will suffice.


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

Platos típicos
Platos tradicionales


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

_Pratos tradicionais da região_, but I'm not so sure how this sounds. Maybe somebody else will suggest something better.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

tradiciniai patiekalai.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> _Pratos tradicionais da região_, but I'm not so sure how this sounds. Maybe somebody else will suggest something better.


Other possibilities are:

*pratos típicos da região
pratos típicos regionais
*​The phrase _prato típico_ is widely used in the tourism sector, in Portugal.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

أطباق محلية تقليدية - _aTbaaq(un) maHaliyya(tun) taqliidiyya(tun)_


----------



## Abbassupreme

Ghazâhâye rasmiye mahalli.

In Persian.


----------



## benk

In Catalán:

"Plats tradicionals" 

(I think.)


----------



## Quelle

German:
traditionelle regionale Gerichte (dishes)
traditionelle regionale Küche (cuisine)


----------



## sam1978

Thank you very much everybody!
I take up this thread again because I would like to know how is "Traditional local dishes" in other languages. Thank you again in advance!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Mâncăruri tradiţionale. (dishes)
Bucătărie tradiţională. (cuisine)

Aromanian:
Mãn­cá­ri di-a loclui.


----------



## sam1978

Thank you everyone!


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*
_tradycyjne lokalne potrawy_


----------



## junemoli

In chinese: 传统地方菜
（traditional:传统，local:地方，dishes:菜肴


----------



## Iroise

En français :
plats traditionnels
plats locaux


----------



## sam1978

Merci, Iroise!


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Místní speciality (Local dishes - mainly for restaurants&hotels&so on).
Národní kuchyně (National [style] cooking)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Katutubong lutuin.


----------

